# Calling all B&W photographers - new exhibition gallery s



## pewter (Mar 24, 2003)

an invite to all B&W photographers to view (and peruse) my new site - http://www.barebulb.com - specially created to showcase and sell contemporary B&W photographers work. Also hosting free B&W contests throughout the year! Pls write and let me know what you think, all criticisms and suggestions VERY welcome!


----------



## MrPentax (Apr 25, 2003)

I really like the site. It is nice to see new guys get a chance. When I actually make a _good _print I'll think about submiting it.


----------

